# Hot Dog Sauce



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

I just got back from visiting family in PA and thought i would bring a recipe back. In atleast western PA when people get hot dogs, they put hot dog sauce on it. Its pretty much a non-hot chili sauce for a hot dog. My Moms recipe:

2lbs hamburger broken up fine and browned. drain off grease
1 1/2 c diced onions
2T c Salt
1 1/2 T chili powder
3/4 T Ground cloves
1 T nutmeg
3 T paprika
1 T Black pepper
1 T sugar
mix together
14 oz of ketchup
6 c water
1 c flower

simmer the concoction for 2 hours, mixing frequently and you will have a fair ammount left over for the freezer.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have had hot dog sauce out east.

Thanks for the recipe, I'm on it.


----------

